# Lake Milton Monday night tournaments



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

We will be starting tournaments on May 1. 20 dollar membership fee per boat and 35 per tournament. We will be starting them at 5:30pm until dark. If you have any questions please contact me Chuck at 330-727-0449.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Will you be alternating between Milton and Westbranch this year?


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

No just Lake Milton this year... it's easer and more turn out for Milton.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

Should be at a few, every Monday correct


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

Will be on Wednesday this week coming up due to the holiday


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

What ramp do you go out of?


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

emckean4 said:


> What ramp do you go out of?


Point view ramp


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

What has it been taking to win these. Also how many spots get paid out.


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> What has it been taking to win these. Also how many spots get paid out.


6 or so pounds normally I'd say we're back on mondays this week 530 start hope to see ya there


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

See you tonight


----------

